# Initiation au G3



## papichon (16 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum car je viens d'hériter d'un mac.

Je dois avouer que je n'y connais rien et la seule connaissance que j'ai c'est XP

Je voudrais savoir comment marche un imac G3 qui ressemble a peu pres à ca 

Comment connaitre ses capacités?

Est il possible de le formater pour mettre un autre OS mac? (quel est le plus performant...)

Est il possible de mettre le wifi et comment installer un .dmg ? 

Merci 
Je cherche en meme temps sur google mais je dois avouer qu'a l'heure actuel c'est plus du chinois pour moi qu'autre chose


----------



## pickwick (16 Octobre 2009)

Il s'agit d'un imac G3, certainement un DV400 de l'année 2000, mais c'est à vérifier.
http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/imac/stats/imac_dv_400.html

Cet imac fait en général 400 mhz, supporte le WIFI par une carte Airport de première génération ( actuellement à moins de 40 euros sur ebay) et la taille du disque dur, en général de 10 go, peut aller jusqu'à 120 Gigas ( un 160 sera reconnu à 128 ) . Les OS pour ce mac sont par ordre de performance, avec 512 à 1024 de RAM, Tiger et panther (10.4 et 10.3). Ces systèmes se trouvent sur ebay également, attention le firmware  de ces machines doit être à jour pour installer mac os X (  n°4.19 je crois).
Il y a un sous forum dédié à ces machines que je t'ionvite à parcourir.
Pour le reste Mac os X y fonctionne de la m^me manière que sur les autres macs.
Regarde ici
www.debutersurmac.com
www.rhinos-mac.fr
sur la partie 10.4 (Tiger)


----------



## papichon (16 Octobre 2009)

Merci 

En ouvrant le cache pour mettre un usb j'ai vu que le modele est zm825-4427
Y a t il une manipulation a faire sur mac pour voir les caracteristiques de la machine un peu comme le gestionnaire de peripherique sous xp?
Puis je utiliser un dongle wifi sur ce genre de machine?
Merci


----------



## pickwick (16 Octobre 2009)

Cette référence ne correspond pas à la photo que tu as postée. Selon elle, ta machine est le tout premier imac en 233 mhz sans firewire et avec un tout petit disque dur. Dans ce cas, tu ne pourras installer Tiger, et Panther ne tournera pas très bien. Je te conseille de rester en mac os 9.2.2 maximum pour profiter un peu de ta machine. C'est une antiquité de nos jours, sans firewire ...
Il est possible de mettre un dongle USB mais cela risque d'être un peu compliqué à configurer, en tout cas plus qu'une carte Airport.

http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/496/Apple-iMac-G3-(Tray-Loading)/

http://www.2dehands.be/computer-apple-imac-zm-825-24806677.html

Une telle machine vaut 20 - 30 euros aujourd'hui et tu vas très vite en dépenser le triple pour peu de choses.
Utilise le en bocal à poissons rouges.


----------



## papichon (16 Octobre 2009)

Ok merci pour les infos 

En cherchant un peu j'ai vu qu'il y MAC OS 9.1
version: mac os fu1-9.1
memoire intégré 160 mo
memoire virtuelle 161 utilisé sur macintosh HD
plus gros bloc utilisé 140.8 mo

Moi en fait c'est juste pour aller sur internet ...

Comment je peux installer un .dmg?


----------



## pickwick (16 Octobre 2009)

Sauf erreur, pour installer un .dmg il faut Mac OS X.
Ce qui est confirmé ici :
http://forums.macg.co/classic-mac/fichiers-dmg-139600.html


----------

